# Brunos been coming out more



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bruno is coming out a lot more now. Last night I took him out around 10pm. My sisters and I were watching a really good movie so we lost track of time and didn't get to bed till like 12:30 pm. I was wondering why Bruno was peaking his head out of his blanket when I was holding him. Because he usually sleeps and cuddles when I have him out.

This morning when I went to go check on Bruno and my sisters hedgies, I was feeling around his bed under his igloo and I couldn't feel him. It scared me at first because he always hisses when I put my hand in the igloo. 

I figured he was probably still up behing his wheel...and there he was. Looking right at me.

What really shocked me was that he was SO friendly..Bruno usually hisses like once or twice. I picked him up, fixed his bed and off he went.

I am wondering why he is like this. Was it because me and my sisters went to bed later than usual?
Because I was thinking if he keeps doing this, if I can take him out in the morning for a little bit if he is still up. Would that be ok?

Thanks


----------



## Pickles90 (Jun 18, 2009)

He could just be huffy and unfriendly because your waking him up harvey is like that, if he's already awake hes friendly but when I wake him he's very grumpy. I think staying up later could defo be better for bonding though at least he'll be more awake when he's with you.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah if he is still up when you get up in the morning you could take him out (as long as he has the option to sleep on you or in a playpen) but I wouldn't wake him if he's already gone to bed.

I think this change is a step in the right direction. It sounds like he is getting used to you. Quigley sometimes stays up late (for him) so that he is up when I get up to check on him but it doesn't seem to be related to the night before. It could just be mood. Still it may have been that he was mostly sleeping on your lap when normally he would have been up so since he got up later than normal he stayed up later than normal.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

When Turbo is a bit huffy and puffy because i'm interrupting him i.e going for a cuddle at night i just put my hands by his face so he can smell me and he stops huffing straight away i think it soothes him knowing im not a stranger and then within a couple of minutes i can pick him up without the grumpiness. If i go straight in there and pick him up he's huffing and puffing and balls up and is extremely grumpy. So this may work for your lil one


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yea, I think Im going to be taking him out in the morning for a little bit. I watch tv in the morning so he can snuggle on the bed with me or if hes active he can run around in the exercise pen.
I'll probably see how it goes tonight then...I wont have much time to take him out tonight, because my sisters and I are babysitting our aunts dogs right now and wont get home til like 10:00 pm, but I'll take him out tomorow morning if he's still up.  

Thanks for the replies


----------

